# What a deal!! Anyone need a pick?



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Guitar Picks | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ask him if he'll deliver



to Fort MacMurray.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

The drum throne looks comfy!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just asked how much he wants for the entire bag of picks.
This should be fun!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Look at his other ads. 
I like this one

Hair Brush $12


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Look at his other ads.
> I like this one
> 
> Hair Brush $12
> ...


Is one side of the brush for short hair only?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Is one side of the brush for short hair only?


You'd think he'd pull that one hair out at the top left prior to taking a pic.
There's an easy discount right there. lol


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

laristotle said:


> You'd think he'd pull that one hair out at the top left prior to taking a pic.
> There's an easy discount right there. lol


Funny thing is that’s a boot brush


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

He's a prick selling picks


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> Funny thing is that’s a boot brush


I took that to be a finger nail brush.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Nah, that's for scrubbing tires when you're washing the car.
And some tires are lower profile than others.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had several exchanges with the seller about the picks. A very polite and nice fellow. 

He changed his ad to be much more reasonable and clear.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

What about the brush?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> What about the brush?


I just sent him your email. Sorry, I didn't know you were that interested.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If he was local I would give him $3 for that bag of picks.

but some of his descriptions are creative


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

What, no used Tupperware lids? 

This looks like one of those guys that has a weekly (lame) yard sale that everyone quickly drives past... B#(*


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I bet he only paid $2 for that bag of picks. Goddamn flippers!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Nike Shoe | Men's Shoes | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

How much for the other shoe?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> I had several exchanges with the seller about the picks. A very polite and nice fellow.
> 
> He changed his ad to be much more reasonable and clear.



What was his original asking price?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> What was his original asking price?


$8/pick


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> $8/pick



Sweet Jebus.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> $8/pick


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

And here I was, ready to pick on the Ontarioans...
Seem Cow-town has a new “Pick master”
Peavey ones at that! And a chord buddy!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, and the Chord buddy only knows “Wonderwall”


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Probably get more money if he tied them on strings and made a few sets of wind chimes. Need to have a strict no returns policy though.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

umm that brush is not for your beard? uh oh


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Oh, and the Chord buddy only knows “Wonderwall”


Do they make one for Free Fallin’?


----------

